# 2015's big archaeological discoveries



## Brian G Turner (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm familiar with a couple of these - but I'm surprised I didn't notice a couple of others in the news headlines last year - not least the intact Mycenian Greek tomb, and the new species of hominid:

Seven Major Archaeological Discoveries of 2015

.


----------



## Lex E. Darion (Mar 25, 2016)

Very interesting -thanks  I love the continuing Hominid story - I find it fascinating. 
One thing they did miss off their list was an amazing Bronze Age find, near me. I remember going to the site in 2008, when I started my archaeology degree, and it baffled the archaeologists then - the stratigraphy was wrong for what they were expecting, but now it's throwing up some amazing stuff. The BBC called it 'Britain's Pompeii'! Here is a link to Cambridge Uni's article on it though. 
Most complete Bronze Age wheel to date found at Must Farm near Peterborough


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 25, 2016)

Alex Darion said:


> The BBC called it 'Britain's Pompeii'! Here is a link to Cambridge Uni's article on it though.



We actually do have a discussion thread on that. 
"Best-preserved Bronze Age dwellings ever found in Britain" at Must Farm quarry


----------



## Lex E. Darion (Mar 25, 2016)

Oops!! Sorry  Should have known there'd be a thread on it somewhere! This site has everything covered


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 25, 2016)

It's okay - it's a big place. But as above, there are discoveries I miss so you keep posting those links.


----------



## galanx (Mar 26, 2016)

Not sure if it qualifies as 2015, but this is fascinating


> About 3200 years ago, two armies clashed at a river crossing near the Baltic Sea. The confrontation can’t be found in any history books—the written word didn’t become common in these parts for another 2000 years—but this was no skirmish between local clans. Thousands of warriors came together in a brutal struggle, perhaps fought on a single day, using weapons crafted from wood, flint, and bronze, a metal that was then the height of military technology.
> ....
> The well-preserved bones and artifacts add detail to this picture of Bronze Age sophistication, pointing to the existence of a trained warrior class and suggesting that people from across Europe joined the bloody fray.



http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2016/03/slaughter-bridge-uncovering-colossal-bronze-age-battle


----------



## svalbard (Mar 27, 2016)

I was just about to add the above link. You got there before me galanx.


----------



## galanx (Mar 27, 2016)

svalbard said:


> I was just about to add the above link. You got there before me galanx.



Frist! (It doesn't happen often) But yea, intersting find. The part that got me, besides the sheer size, was the idea that these people gathered from so far away.


----------



## svalbard (Mar 27, 2016)

Yes. There is a lot of talk about this online with numerous theories. Here is the link to one of them.

oldeuropeanculture.blogspot.ie/2015/07/tollense-battle.html?m=1


----------



## Dave (Mar 28, 2016)

Since I know you like these things, have you seen this huge Bronze Age battle:
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2016/03/slaughter-bridge-uncovering-colossal-bronze-age-battle


----------

